# What a pet tortoise for Florida



## Erygom (Nov 16, 2018)

I ive in South Florida. I am looking for a pet tortoise that I can leave outside in my back yard to roam free. I will provide a structure with a heat lamp for those chilly Florida nights. What would be a suitable species? I would like a big one that doesn't dig. Any suggestions


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 16, 2018)

Redfoots do well in Florida's humid environment. @ZEROPILOT lives down that way and keeps them... hopefully he will appear now tagged


----------



## Erygom (Nov 16, 2018)

Great maybe he can give me pionters


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2018)

Take a look at this thread. It might help you decide:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/what-species-should-i-get.123008/


----------



## Erygom (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you all. I am looking for a larger tortoise that I can leave in the yard in South Florida year round. I want to know is this is Humanae, it is more of a moral question


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 16, 2018)

Greetings.

How large of a back garden do you have? If you have a large property, you can look into a Sulcata. They love Florida weather, are large, eat grass...and love the heat and humidity. Plenty of rescues to take in.

Maybe @ALDABRAMAN has a few Sulcatas that are in need of a good home.

Good luck - do lots of research on Sulcatas BEFORE you get one!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello.
Mine live outdoors all year long except on the rare occasions it gets below 55 degrees. Then they come indoors and stay in a tote for the night.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 16, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> @ALDABRAMAN has a few Sulcatas that are in need of a good home.



~ Nothing currently, however many species do well in SW Florida, USA.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2018)

I have a YOUTUBE video called: Redfoot habitat Florida style
If you watch it, you'll see how easily and inexpensively you can keep Redfoot in south Florida.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2018)

I do have a small Redfoot looking for a home.
But only to someone that is ready to keep it correctly....long term.
Redfoot don't get very large. Maybe 16" at most. But they generally don't dig.
They need a lot of shady areas and access to water large enough to bathe in.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 16, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have a YOUTUBE video called: Redfoot habitat Florida style



~ link?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 16, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ link?




I see this one.. 






And this one


----------



## Redfool (Nov 16, 2018)

I keep redfoots outside year round unless temps dip into the 30s. They have a 3’x7’ insulated house heated with 2 CHEs. At 50 degrees on down they get a supplemental Stanfield piglet mat. If in the 30s they come inside in covered totes. They usually sleep when dark. They’ve been living outside for over 25 years. RFs are big enough to be in the great tortoise class but small enough to be handled easily and the Florida climate is perfect for them. Remember to plant free food for them away from house as to not be sprayed with insecticide (hibiscus, mulberry, roses).


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you @Maro2Bear


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 16, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thank you @Maro2Bear



Sure... I was looking at some other videos, just did a quick search to lend an assist.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Sure... I was looking at some other videos, just did a quick search to lend an assist.


Its beyond my "technology"
The second one. The one without sound is the one I usually try to show.


----------



## Cachorra (Nov 21, 2018)

Erygom said:


> Thank you all. I am looking for a larger tortoise that I can leave in the yard in South Florida year round. I want to know is this is Humanae, it is more of a moral question


I live in Florida and have 2 red foot torts. They live outside in separate pens (due to size difference). When it gets cold outside or a storm is coming, I simply move them inside the house. I’m currently building a nice area with drainage and all the works, for my two shelled kids. Make sure your tort can go to higher ground when it rains or the pen doesn’t get flooded. I’m always afraid of the heavy rains because the torts can drown; that’s why they go indoors when rain is in the forecast. Good luck with your tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 21, 2018)

Erygom said:


> Thank you all. I am looking for a larger tortoise that I can leave in the yard in South Florida year round. I want to know is this is Humanae, it is more of a moral question


In my opinion, the best place for a tortoise is outside. So, YES! It is "Humanae." As long as you can provide the environment your species of tortoise requires to live a healthy life, then, by all means, put him in your garden! 

All of my tortoises (15 different species) live outside year round. There are no natural tortoises for my geographical area, so I have to provide shelter, heat, etc. for the tortoises I keep. But, because they live in large, well planted yards, they don't realize they are captive. Now, if your garden is a little 10'x10' plot, then it probably isn't big enough to support a tortoise. But it certainly is a good idea to keep a tortoise outside in the garden as long as its needs are met.


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 21, 2018)

Loving this thread!

Jamie


----------



## PatrickDannyandDanielle (Nov 25, 2018)

Erygom said:


> I ive in South Florida. I am looking for a pet tortoise that I can leave outside in my back yard to roam free. I will provide a structure with a heat lamp for those chilly Florida nights. What would be a suitable species? I would like a big one that doesn't dig. Any suggestions


I care for two Redfoots I believe Danny to be 7 yes.old and Danielle to be 8 yrs old. I am what others would say is "a dog lover" and never could understand "owning" any sort of reptile thinking that would be rather boring and not much of any sort of entertainment at all. For lack of a better term I "rescued" my new family members A couple yrs ago and soon fell in love with them. I do all I can for them and receive so much from them that I never thought I would.I think of adopting them out to someone that can give them more than I but have found out that they need so much more than a big back yard and a heat lamp. Living in NY And genuinly caring about them there is a lot of effort that goes into meeting their needs. I don't believe that I do in fact meet all of their needs all of their time and am afraid to let someone else adopt them thinking that they will not be better off.Best of luck Erygom in finding the right torts for yourself and I hope you realize how much you might be instore forbefore you adopt and when and if you do I pray that both you and your new family member live a long and happy life together.
Patrick- the dog and tort lover


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 25, 2018)

I love my dog. My wife. Even my motorcycles.
The tortoises and I are just living together.


----------



## orv (Nov 25, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love my dog. My wife. Even my motorcycles.
> The tortoises and I are just living together.


 I don't believe you. I read you're posts here in the forum and know that you ove them too, otherwise, why would you care for them so well?


----------



## PatrickDannyandDanielle (Nov 25, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I love my dog. My wife. Even my motorcycles.
> The tortoises and I are just living together.


Maybe they will, as they say "grow on you". Please don't ask me who they are, just Google it.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 25, 2018)

PatrickDannyandDanielle said:


> Maybe they will, as they say "grow on you". Please don't ask me who they are, just Google it.



That made me laugh thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 25, 2018)

orv said:


> I don't believe you. I read you're posts here in the forum and know that you ove them too, otherwise, why would you care for them so well?


....Maybe GOD will be a tortoise.
I'm just being safe.


----------



## surfergirl (Nov 25, 2018)

now that was funny....


----------

